# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] Custom 3D Printing Service on Demand Based in the Netherlands (WORLDWIDE SHIPPING)

## gagat_studio

We are specializing in producing high-quality 3D print prototypes using FDM technology. From yours .STL files or we can work with you to model your prototype. From various materials and colors. 


We have experience in various fields:


Architecture Mockups;
Automotive interior parts/custom made;
Engineering precision parts;
Stamps;
Cosplay costumes;
Molds production;
Scale models;
Medicine;
Anything from www.thingiverse.com.


Materials:


*NYLON* - Exnpensive but has all the benefits of PETG and ABS. Best to use for engineering parts, real prototypes with a lot of wear, functional and end products, UV resistant.


*ABS* - Durale, high temperature melting plastic - usually used inphone cases, high-wear toys, tool handles, automotive trim components, electrical enclosures, cosplay costumes. Can be smoothed with Acetone.  Non food safe.


*PETG* - Durable and at same time more flexible. Great tread off between ABS and PLA, can be transparent. Food Safe.


*PLA* - Brittle, low temperature melting usually for - prototype parts, low-wear toys, cosplay costumes e.t.c. Food Safe.


*TPE, TPU (flexible)* - Rubber like filaments - can be used for printing parts which need to be very flexible and requires a lot of bend. Phone cases, RC car wheels, wristbands e.t.c


Any Exotic materials such as Wood infused filament, Carbon Fibre Infused, PC (Polycarbonate), ULTEM e.t.c available on request.


*Build size* - 200x250x200 mm.
*Print quality* - 50-300 microns.


Contact us for more information and for price estimation:

www.gagatstudio.com
www.gagatstudio.etsy.com

or directly send an email to:
gagat.studio@outlook.com

Mobile phone:
+31638451863

----------

